# Just some cute chunky puppies...



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thought I'd just share pics of the puppies, who are now almost 6 weeks old! 

Aria. Only female in the litter. She looks like a hamster lol. She's a cranky witch


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Rio, he's very sweet and affectionate, has a great personality.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Bellagio. He's a big fatso who loves to sleep and can't be bothered to use his energy and play with his siblings.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Dill, he is sassy and full of attitude! He's gonna be a troublemaker!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Wynn, he also seems to have a bit of attitude.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Little baby YODAS!!!!! So cute :biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

And not really a puppy (well, okay, she's 9 months), but Ms. Irma, who is so naughty! She kept busting out of her crate somehow this afternoon while I was napping, and I would wake up to find her running around my room with the squeaky cheeseburger in her mouth.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Those dang squeaky cheeseburgers!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:

All the puppies are just precious! Too cute! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

They're so liiiitle! Adorable babies. Thanks for sharin' em!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Glad you guys like em  I wish I had friends here in PA that could come hang out and smoosh them with me hehe. My family & best friend are coming to visit for the weekend, I'm excited for my mom to see them.


----------

